# Considering adopting 4 y/o golden...questions re. coat



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

the coat could be cheap food, but i would schedule a vet visit... sometimes thyroid problems can cause a problem with coat. her activity will probably help with being overweight, i find that my two keep each other busy. you could also add green beans(unsalted canned or fresh) to her food and it will fill her up. has she been taken to a vet regularly? i know that sometimes my vet will point out ear cleaning being needed, but i check every so often and have the blue liquid at my house. 
my two are good company for each other, although angel can figure out how to escape from baby gates, and then she lets moose out, of course he counter surfs, knocking down things off the counter then they both scarf up the food.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Poor coat, ear infections, accelerated silvering and overweight? Have a complete thyroid panel drawn.

I have had 2 dogs for most of my life and recently prefer 3  They keep each other company, wrestle and play together.

Spaying can cause spay coat which is not as luxurious and good looking as an intact goldens coat. 

Good luck


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely 2 dogs is a great idea! They are such good company for each other, and I enjoy having them together, entertaining and twice the love.

Poor coat quality, ear infections, overweight could point to allergy to the food she is being fed, or low thyroid. Both are easy to fix, vet visit to check her ears and her thyroid level, better food and the right amount, and if she is low thyroid it can be treated with a very inexpensive pill given daily to correct it. 

Don't hesitate to adopt this girl, you will be glad you did.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Her current owner may think she is taking good care of her but it doesn't sound like its true. I would focus on the temperament and fit with your family mostly. I'm guessing that with better care the coat, ears, weight, etc., will all be resolved. I've heard ear infections can be a symptom of a food allergy. First make sure she's safe around your kids, and then your other dog. It's very possible she's one of those Goldens who gets gets white around the face very young. There's one at my dog park who looks elderly because she's so gray in the face, but she's four! 

If she's a good fit for your family I bet your other dog will love having the company, once everyone has adjusted. You might be in for some periods of jealousy, etc. from both. 

Good luck--I hope it works out for you. Be sure to post pictures! And welcome to GRF.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I would definitely have the vet run a thyroid panel. All of the symptoms you mention are common to hypothyroidism. If it turns out to be the case, it's a comparatively simple fix requiring a very inexpensive pill twice a day. 

Thank you for wanting to give her a home....I think the one to four age difference sounds perfect and the only thing better than two is three. One of my three is hypothyroid and it's amazing how quickly they start improving once they get on the medication....the coat softens and brightens, the weight drops off, the ears become treatable, and their general attitude improves. They just feel better.


----------



## mamat (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for your replies everyone! We have asked to keep her for the week to see if she fits well with our family. When I fed them dinner, they were only a few feet away and I patted her and put my hand close to her face ti see her response. She didn't seem ti mind... That is one of our requirements as we have a 2 year old very involved toddler and it is a must that she be trusted around the kids. So far, so good! 
I have figured out thT she does not like the crate/ kennel, even with a soft cozy blanket in it...shall I keep trying or will that be a lost cause? 

I am going to get her into the vet once we have her for a bit and she builds our trust...

Thanks again!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would get her vet checked sooner rather than later myself. The same day I got Buddy I had home vet checked.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't give up on the crate. It's really worth having that option. There are several people on here who have crate-trained older dogs successfully and can share ideas. I second the idea of getting a vet check soon. What's her name? And why is the original owner parting with her?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Crate training an older dog is easier than you might think. I did a Foster to Adopt of my Roxy at the age of 2 through a GR Rescue. She had been in a Foster home for about three weeks before I got her. She is a former puppy mill momma and needed some reinforced crate training. I started by putting treats in the crate then feeding her in it leaving the door open. I continued to leave the crate door open so she could go in and out of it whenever she wanted. She would go in on her own to nap a lot.

Whenever I was going to be gone and needed to shut her up in the crate, I either gave her a treat to go in or gave her a stuffed Kong. She would go in the crate on her own automatically without any problems and it only took a few days (3-4) working with her. 

If your girl is fitting in with your family and you feel it's going to work out, I say go for it. I've always had two dogs, I think having two is just as easy as having one, not that much more work really, definitely more fun. They do provide companionship for each other especially when you are gone. 

You have to do what is best for you and your family though.


I agree, a full exam at your Vet as soon as possible is needed to rule out any medical problems. If she has some, which from what you've said, most likely she does. Once these are dealt with, she's on a quality dog food, her coat will improve. Start exercising her-walking, swimming, play time, along with a good diet, her weight will improve too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mamat*

Mamat

Bless you for thinking about adopting her-that is young!
Having two dogs is the BEST in my opinion.
Let us know how it is going with her, and I, too, would get a vet check.


----------



## mamat (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, we survived the first night! Because she wouldnt sleep in a crate, I had her sleep on a blanket by the laundryroom door and blocked her in. She didn't even try to get out or wake us up through the night! 

I am going to try to add a picture...she is the one with the lighter nose colour and lighter face.

Zyla: Our 12 month old golden
Annie: Our potential new 4 yo


----------



## mamat (Apr 22, 2012)

woops! Thought I had the photos turned the right way! 

Outwest, I will keep trying to crate train her. She also tends to stay back and won't come when she thinks she has to do something she doesnt want. I am thinking that she hasn;t spent a lot of time on a leash, in a car or in a crate! 

The owner has to relocate to another city and has recently had a change in her living situation...I didn't ask much other than about the dog!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

See if you can get this video for crate training, "Crate Games".


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't be too hard in yourself with the crate. Buddy will not do crating. He will not even come in the room if he sees a crate. Previous trauma with it before I rescued him. Baby gates work to keep him contained and out of too much trouble.

They are both beautiful.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope Annie works out for you! Be aware at some point they may get in a tiff to see who is boss. They call them bitches for a reason :curtain:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm thinking that the crate will be a blessing if jealousy erupts between the your present dog and the new arrival. It could give dog #1 some precious alone time with you .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annie*

Annie and Zyla look wonderful together. Bless you for adopting her!!
Lots of good suggestions here!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They look great together!! I am pro-adopting - I say go for it! I would however get her to a vet sooner rather than later - better safe than sorry. Good luck!


----------



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

My golden is 5 and has white like Annie does. Maybe even more. He started turning white when he was 4. I would definitely get her checked out at the vet- but think having 2 dogs is the way to go! I'd never have only 1 again- and am even thinking about getting a third.


----------

